# Sorceress Costume Ideas Needed



## UDevilU (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi gang,

I am 5'7" tall and have long blonde hair and average weigh.I need to fit that into a great sorceress costume any ideas?

UDevilU


C.Papin

"When you are born you're afraid of the darkness
And then you're afraid of the light
But I'm not afraid when I dance with my shadow"
-- Sweet Taste of India by Aerosmith


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Well do you want medieval, sexy type or back woods hag type? If you want the first, and you don't sew, I suggest a costume rental. However the second would be cheaper to make. It just depends on what you have in mind and what you are willing to spend. A little more info please.

"forgive me for that twisted thought I had of you just now"


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

If you want sexy-evil:curl and then tease your hair to make it look as wild as possible.Put on any black or purple dress you can find...high heels are a must!If you can,make or rent a cape that'll go with your outfit.Fake nails that are as long as can be,file them into points and don't paint them just one color...try going for 2-3 different colors all on one nail(you can usually buy little nailpolish-pins at any store).Your eyes are the key!Use black and purple(and maybe another color,like pink).And red-red lipstick(if not then purple).Carry one of those little velvet bags around(the ones that they sell with mood rocks)and put glitter in it.Don't carry any weapons around(you use magic)lol.Put glitter all over your body and hair.Add extras(like a fake tattoo of a snake)......

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## UDevilU (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi again,

Thanks Twistedsister and sorry for not giving more info. I wouldn't mind the sexy sorceress
costume and yes I do sew. I'm looking for ideas on how to make it look and accessories. Thanks for your suggestions Mandy. Good ideas.


LDYChaos

C.Papin


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, you may want to try JoAnn Fabrics or your local fabric store. I know they have patterns that would work. Also, you may want to do a search for pictures on the internet. I'm not down with any Socereress' but I think you would want to add some cool rings, long fingernails, a pouch for "magic spells", some sort of medieval type jewelery and really cool make-up. I agree with Mandy, the eye make-up will be important. You can cut costs on the costume if you make a full cape with one of those oversize full hoods that drape, maybe a velvet looking one. If you go with this type of cape, what you wear under it won't be seen too much.

"forgive me for that twisted thought I had of you just now"


----------

